# My 10 Year Old Gold Spilo



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Realized the other day I've had him for 10 years now, he's a trooper and hopefully has a couple more years left. Cell phone pic from last night:










He's been moved 5 times, survived his tank breaking twice, and is still very active chasing us and the cats when we walk by. He was my first piranha, pic of him shortly after I got him:










Better pic from a few years ago:










Haven't thought about this site in years, see some changes have taken place, was hoping Xenon's punk ass was still around, he still owes me a 5th of Jack Daniels


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice mac :good:


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

very nice,beautiful fish..and ten years...bravo..


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks guys. It is probably no secret here but my routine with him has been:

Bi-weekly water changes, around 30% each time. I don't bother to vac the gravel, maybe once a month.

No feeders. It has been over 5 years since he has had any 'live' food.

Diet consists of: Sally's Krill, Hikari's algae tabs, various cichlid pellets, various fresh food from the grocery store (shrimp/chicken/steak)

I really think the diet has been the most important factor in his well being. The algae tabs especially, he probably has ate more of those than anything in his life.


----------



## sledge760 (Nov 21, 2005)

What a beauty!


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)




----------

